# New archer from southern Oregon



## dcarcher (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey! great site. There is alot of info from around the globe.
I started getting very interested in bow hunting about two years ago and have been addicted since. What a great sport!! I started with a "Golden Eagle Hawk"
I have since then purchased an up to date bow "Reflex excursion".
I put on a quick tune drop away rest, trophy ridge site,and a hoyt quiver.
Well thats enough typing for me. I hope to gain more knowledge about the sport.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

:yo: Howdy! hope you have as much fun as I do!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Have fun.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome neighbor!!!


----------



## wolfman jeff (Sep 5, 2005)

*hi mate*

hi welcome have fun that is what it is all about cheers wolfman jeff:laugh: :wink: :drool: :banana:


----------



## mollotim (Jan 10, 2006)

*Hi neighbor*

I live in Oregon as well. I live in Salem. I have been shooting for about 15 years. It is a great sport. Hope you enjoy many more years to come.

Tim Molloy


----------

